# I'm a Married Woman!



## SunnyCait (Jul 28, 2009)

:tears2on't they make happy tears around here?? 

Today at 3:00 I was married to the most beautiful woman in the world, who I adore. She may steal the covers, like to cuddle continuously through the night despite getting over heated, laugh in an embarrassing way, hate frosting on pumpkin bars, not understand my choice in pets, study more than a normal person, like to talk in babytalk to animals more than necessary, eat dairyeven though she's lactose intolerant,neveris on time,and hold grudges for days, I love her with every fiber of my being. I think about her when I get up in the morning, she's the last thingon my mindbefore I fall asleep at night. I love her generousity, her strength, her independence, her ability to make me laugh just by looking confused. I love that she is so smart and driven, I love that sometimes when she finds something really funny shelaughs with no sound until tears roll down her face, I love the fact she'd eat Chinese food every day if she could, I love that she never judges me and that she listens to me even when I'm being crazy. I love that she can overlook my many faults and love me for who I am. 

I'm so happy to be me right now... I wouldn't have traded this day for anything. It was a simple "you sign here, you sign here" kind of deal, but even then it felt special. We're now at a B&B in town. The only reason I get to write this is because she is studying (refer to paragraph 1, LMAO). But I am excited to share this with you guys.


----------



## BethM (Jul 28, 2009)

Congratulations, Cait! I am so happy for you!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

(((((((((((Cait))))))))))) Congrats hun! I am so glad you are so happy- this is how it should be! 
Now you get off this puter and boot her from studying and enjoy married life!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 28, 2009)

She's got 15 minutes or I burn the books.  LMAO

We're the only people who a) bring laptops to a B&B on our wedding night and b) bring our school books to a B&B on our wedding night. 

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Lol- As long as you get your quality time your first day as a married couple. I am so very happy for both of you. Please wish her the best from me too.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 28, 2009)

:woohooCongratulations!!! I wish you the best in life together.....April


----------



## Saudade (Jul 29, 2009)

Woo! You go girl! Burn the books anyway! Show her that you're the one who wears the pants in the relationship... or doesn't


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 29, 2009)

WOOO HOOOOOOO!!!

Congrats, ladies :yahoo:!

For some reason I can't stop thinking...."First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes another bunny in the bunny carriage" :biggrin2:.


:big kiss:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 29, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote:*


> "First comes love, then comes marriage, then comes another bunny in the bunny carriage" :biggrin2:.
> 
> 
> :big kiss:



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## missyscove (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 29, 2009)

ROFL That was great Amy!


----------



## Gray_Lady (Jul 29, 2009)

omgosh i never you knew!!! congratz!!! i didn't know you ha a GF or planing on getting married... aww


----------



## Happi Bun (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh my goodness, Congrats! :toast:


----------



## degrassi (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats thats awesome!:yahoo:


----------



## Becca (Jul 29, 2009)

[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS!!!
:toast:
:biggrin2:
[/align]


----------



## hartleybun (Jul 29, 2009)

:toast::woohoo:bunnydance:and best wishes for the future from all of us at the bunnery


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 29, 2009)

CONGRATS TO YOU BOTH!


----------



## Saffy (Jul 29, 2009)

.. and many many congratulations from me too ! X X X (hugs to you both)


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! Any photographs? (We like pictures!)


----------



## bat42072 (Jul 29, 2009)

congrats... I am so happy for the both of you...may you have a wonderful life together...arty:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations Cait! I'm so happy for you both! :hugsquish::toast:inkelepht::bunnydance::great::woohoo



And the laptop in the hotel? That will sooooo be me and Steve lol! 

Enjoy your 'mini-moon'!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Are you going to follow up with a ceremony and reception?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 29, 2009)

CONGRATS to the both of you


----------



## Gordon (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm always amazed when I read something great like this. I'm just amazed.   Congratulatons!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 29, 2009)

Congratulations Ladies :toast:
:group: a hug from my group here


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 29, 2009)

congratulations. We will hit # 35 this Aug 14th. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! 

My fiance is starting grad school the week before our wedding so there may be some books and studying on our honeymoon, lol.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!! 

Today I got to call her my wife out loud to someone besides family, and that was a pretty surreal feeling. We were in some store and she was trying on clothes, the sales girl came to the dressing rooms and asked if I needed a room and I said "Nope, just waiting on my wife!" I think I nearly exploded with excitement, haha. It's intense. 

The books did not need to be burned but it was close.  We had a good time at the B&B, then slept in for the first time in ages. 

LMAO Amy!!! Now I'll have that stuck in my head all the friggin' night, haha.

Fran, yep, I did get a few pics. I'll post them tomorrow when I get the chance, since I need to get new pics of the bunns on here anyway. 

Patti, we're planning a ceremony and reception type deal sometime in the future, preferably before we turn 40 haha. She is so busy I'm lucky we even got a mini-moon. An actual full blown deal will come but down the road sometime, hopefully when she's done with school.

Jen... Oh that laptop. When we were packing I was like "Do I need this...?" And it went in the bag anyway.  Haha! 

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2009)

CAIT!!! I'm so happy for you guys, I've literally got tears!! That's so beautiful...and I'm so so happy all your dreams have come true with such an amazing woman. 

The word "wife" really is powerful, isn't it? And so surreal when you use it for the first time! (Though I have used the word "husband", I do know how surreal it is!)

I'm so happy to hear that things went so wonderfully for you both...and can't wait to see pictures of your big affair sometime in the future! (Did you guys take pictures of your smallish event?)

HUGE WEDDING (((HUGS))) and (((CONGRATS))) to you both!! 

Rosie*

:jumpforjoy:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh...and I have to add...I just told Danny that you guys got married, and that it was a little "sign here and here" type thing, and he said...

"So, it was a Justice of the Peach type thing? Wait..._Peace_...Justice of the _Peace_. 'Justice of the Peach'...LOL!!" 

LOL...he totally didn't mean to say it wrong, but I thought it sounded funny, someone being Justice of the Peach. Sweet wedding, I'd have to say!!


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

LMAO @ Justice of the Peach... That's awesome! And yes, it's so surreal. We had a late lunch with her mom this morning and she was like "So. You're both wives now!" I hadn't even considered the fact that I too was a wife, LMAO! 

Sadly none of the pictures in the building turned out *glares at sister* but I do have one from that morning haha! We look a mess but you know. What can you do. She was still in her PJs. 







And because I think it's funny here's one with her glasses on.


----------



## Spring (Jul 30, 2009)

Congratulations!! 

You two look so cute together, aww!  Hope married life treats you both well! 

:yahoo:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 30, 2009)

You 2 look very happy together. May you have a Long and Happy Marriage


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 30, 2009)

You guys are so darn cute together!!

Too bad the pictures inside of the building didn't turn out . Don't feel bad...ALL of my wedding pictures turned out like crap due to a "professional" photographer.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks, guys!! I hope to get some nice ones of us together sometime soon!

Yeah my sister is no professional, haha. She left it on manual and has no clue how to run a camera in anything but auto. I didn't realize until it was too late haha. I wish I could have taken my own pictures.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 30, 2009)

CONGRATS! I am so happy for you two! Now make a trip up north so we can visit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 31, 2009)

YAY!!! Many congratulations 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh...you two are the cutest couple! And I love how happy you guys look!!! That's so wonderful...thanks for posting those. 

I'm sure you guys will have a long, happy, beautiful marriage. Are there any kiddos in your guys' future, do you think? How amazing, for a child to live in such a love-filled household.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jul 31, 2009)

You two look really happy together in your pictures, (and cute together!!) I wish you many years of happiness :toast:

 .....April


----------



## SunnyCait (Jul 31, 2009)

Ali, we actually have family in Conneticut, up in New Canaan.  When we're up there I'll have to drop you a line. 

Aww, Rosie! Haha! Yes, we do plan on having children. I have my son from a previous relationship, and we plan on using her uterus for more haha. She wants babies so badly, but obviously we are waiting until she is established in her career, and then it's baby time haha. We both LOVE kids.

Thanks again, guys!! It's still weird, haha!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 31, 2009)

That's so awesome!! I'm so excited for you guys and your wonderful future together!


----------



## CKGS (Jul 31, 2009)

You two are absolutely adorable together! Many, many years of happiness ahead!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 31, 2009)

How old is your son?

When you coming??????????????????????????


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 1, 2009)

He is five. He'll be six in October. 

And I have no clue, haha. Usually we come up that way for Thanksgiving.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2009)

What day? My bday is october 1st.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 3, 2009)

Not sure! When I know for sure I will let you know.  It depends on if the girl has enough time off from school to make the trip. We did last year but it was like three days and she was sick as a dog. Hopefully we can go this time for a bit longer and no one gets sick!!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

Aww...what a great age...


----------



## Numbat (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations Cait! :biggrin2:

I hope you both have many years of happiness ahead.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> Not sure! When I know for sure I will let you know.  It depends on if the girl has enough time off from school to make the trip. We did last year but it was like three days and she was sick as a dog. Hopefully we can go this time for a bit longer and no one gets sick!!


Fine but you have to tell me! I would love to meet you guys.


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!:balloons:arty:
You are a cute couple! May you have many long years of happiness together!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a good age, haha! He still wants to be cuddly and sweet but he's also a lot more independent, which is nice. 

Haha Ali! I totally will!! I think we'd have a BLAST!


----------



## Faerin (Aug 3, 2009)

Awe congrats hun 

You two look so young but extremely happy together.

Hope your lives together are happy, healthy and long.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 3, 2009)

*SunnyCait wrote: *


> It is a good age, haha! He still wants to be cuddly and sweet but he's also a lot more independent, which is nice.


Oh yeah...I love that. I'm happy Em is still cuddly and wanting time with me at nine. She's starting puberty already (GASP!), but she knows she's loved, so I think it won't be too horribly awful, lol. KNOCK ON WOOD!!!

Hugs to you guys!


----------

